# Dubai and Kuala lampur living comparison



## khan26 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,
I need to know some comparison regarding living in *Dubai versus Kuala lampur*.
i have got offers from both the cities...
from *Dubai*, i got offer around *13,000 AED*
from *kuala lampur *, i got offer around *5800 MYR*

Can any one please help me out which city is better currently i am living in Karachi,Pakistan.

I have to move with my spouse and a kid, 

Really thankful for help , i am in great confusion , *please please help.*


----------



## jigsawpuzzle (Mar 1, 2013)

hello!

I hope i am not too late in answering your question.

I am a Malaysian and RM 5800 in KL is really not big at all, especially when you are married (i assume your wife is not working) with a kid.

A major chunk of it would go to house/apartment rental, depends on the location. 

I am not sure of your transportation - do u plan to buy a car? Or by public transport?

Medical (private clinics) and food are not that expensive, manageable and many varieties to choose from. 

Entertainment - A movie ticket is only RM10 

I have never lived in Dubai. I would suggest you research on the average house rent first before making any decisions. Rentals are the one that is most expensive compared to other expenses.


----------



## snowmel (May 17, 2014)

Hi,
I would suggest you take offer in Dubai. Is one of safe country to live. The package is average. Was it include wt othr benefit such as education,accommodation & etc.


----------



## RuiHoe (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not sure about Dubai but here are some basic info that might help.

Cost of living

Avg. Price Per m² to Buy Apartment in City Centre	RM6,562	
Avg. Price to Rent 1 Bedroom Apartment in City Centre per month	RM1,555	
Basic Utilities (Electric, Heat, Water, and Garbage) for 85 m² Apartment	RM165	
New Volkswagen Golf 1.4 Car	RM150,000	
Gasoline (1 liter)	RM2.30	
Simple Meal	RM7.5	
Avg. Monthly Salary	RM3,228	





khan26 said:


> Hi,
> I need to know some comparison regarding living in *Dubai versus Kuala lampur*.
> i have got offers from both the cities...
> from *Dubai*, i got offer around *13,000 AED*
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread is quite old. I think OP will have all the information required by now


----------

